# 29g tank build, planted



## sivart33 (Mar 16, 2010)

just thought i would post a pic of my tank get any thoughts on it what other think can better the tank.

have 1 fantail goldfish, Raphael striped catfish, and then a bamboo shrimp.

have had other fish but never made it. don't know why, maybe just bad fish from petsmart/petco (only freshwater fish stores in the area.

parameters are perfect. maybe a little alkaline, but nothing crazy.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

It looks good, I see how you tried covering the heater with the swords. You might be able to tuck it back hidden some more. Also the white showing through in the middle in the back of the driftwood sort of throws off the eye. Otherwise it looks great. The "bamboo" dracaena might need to come up for some air at some point, not sure how they do as fully aquatic. Do the goldfish eat the plants?


----------



## sivart33 (Mar 16, 2010)

goldfish does but i gave him to my Girlfriends dad since he can take better care of it and i can get other fish in the tank. the wight is a shelf behind the tank to move it a tad away from teh wall so the stand is connected to the wall so no chance of it ever falling over.

need to get something over the back to hide cords.

now going for a more semi aggressive tank. the swords will grow fast, just planted them. bambo at the store was fully submerged and its goring fast so it will be up adn out fast, ill keep it trimed at the top


----------



## sivart33 (Mar 16, 2010)

looking at fish this weekend, smaller so i can get more in the tank. only 8 gals used out of my 29. unless i should add the shrip? if so then at 10. that is how i am figuring out what fish i can get. GF wont let me get a bigger tank at the moment so have to wait a couple years i would assume


----------

